
LinkedIn, Twitter announce partnership - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/11/11/BU911AI6K0.DTL
======
bhousel
More details on the LinkedIn blog: [http://blog.linkedin.com/2009/11/09/allen-
blue-twitter-and-l...](http://blog.linkedin.com/2009/11/09/allen-blue-twitter-
and-linkedin-go-together-like-peanut-butter-and-chocolate/)

Basically:

On LinkedIn, there will be a "Tweet this" button.

On Twitter, add #li or #in to your tweets

------
bhousel
The partnership doesn't make much sense to me. On the scale of business to
personal, the two sites couldn't be much farther apart.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Reid Hoffman says that the Internet version of "Location, Location, Location"
is "Distribution, Distribution, Distribution". And Twitter gets distribution
right.

------
stuartk
Maybe I'm missing something, but couldn't LinkedIn add this functionality
using the API anyway. Why the partnership?

~~~
byrneseyeview
Many LinkedIn users know what a "partnership" is. Fewer of them know what an
"API" is.

